# Schrift ineinander gleiten, Wie?



## cloud82 (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Wie bekomme ich es hin, das einige der Buchstaben ineinander gleiten, bzw. so nach unten/oben gleiten? 

Ist das vielleicht ne spezielle font, bei dafont hb ich schon geguckt,aber nix gefunden.

Bsp Foto http://images.google.de/images?q=tbn:dF_UH0f0C43vOM:http://www.dvdbeaver.com/film/DVDCompare6/catchmeifyoucan/Title.jpg]
So wie dies

Danke für eure Hilfe
Claudi


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. Januar 2007)

Fertige Buchstaben gibt es dafür nicht. Also selber machen:


- Ebene
-- Text
--- In Form konvertieren

Nun kann man die Form an den Knotenpunkten mit dem Pfadwerkzeug beliebig verändern/strecken etc.


Alex


----------

